# Its all related



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Symptoms of major depression, especially suicide attempts, are associated with increased risk of unprovoked seizure.
(and If this article were more specific, I'm sure it would specifically identify Temporal Lobe Seizure).
http://www.webmd.com/depression/news/20051010/depression-epilepsy-suicide-may-be-linked

If major depression is a risk for an unprovoked seizure, what lesser epileptic symptoms might be associated with depression?
One thing seems certain; Depression and epilepsy share an underlying pathology within the temporal lobe. 
Interesting that the risk is associated with suicide attempts, rather than clinical assessment of the severity of the depression. Are suicide attempts necessarily directly correlated to the severity of depression? Just a wondering.....


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I've never ever heard anything sayingmajor depression is a risk for seizures… not regular mental health clinical depression ( the word depressio. Is often used in other contexts?


----------



## perd (Oct 17, 2011)

forestx5 said:


> Symptoms of major depression, especially suicide attempts, are associated with increased risk of unprovoked seizure.
> (and If this article were more specific, I'm sure it would specifically identify Temporal Lobe Seizure).
> http://www.webmd.com/depression/news/20051010/depression-epilepsy-suicide-may-be-linked
> 
> ...


people who have epilepsy, don't have depression.....its biological....i read it somewhere...check it up


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Depression is just as biological As epilepsy it's just different


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

kate_edwin said:


> I've never ever heard anything sayingmajor depression is a risk for seizures&#8230; not regular mental health clinical depression ( the word depressio. Is often used in other contexts?


Kate,
I included a link in my post, which explains the research that has established the link between depression and unprovoked seizure/onset of epilepsy.
Earlier research has made the same association. The reason is that the depression and temporal lobe seizure share a common pathology in the temporal lobe.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

perdurabo said:


> people who have epilepsy, don't have depression.....its biological....i read it somewhere...check it up


It is checked up. One study states that 46% of individuals diagnosed with Temporal Lobe Seizures are also diagnosed with depression.
Other studies also indicate a high percentage of comorbidity between Temporal lobe seizure and depression.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

correlational it sounds, but that doesn't always mean much


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

wait.......so there's nothing about dp or dissociation in this thread?


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

kate_edwin said:


> wait.......so there's nothing about dp or dissociation in this thread?


depression can cause depersonalization. Epileptic seizure can cause depersonalization. The title of this thread is "It's all related".
I think it is fair to say that Depersonalization is an impairment of the integration "self". "self" is a temporal lobe thingy. (connect the dots).


----------



## brianjones (Sep 14, 2011)

Man, for fucks sake.

Do I have to reconsider seeing a doctor and talking to him/her about my symptoms. I've only been diagnosed by a psychologist.

I was experiencing anxiety on off during the winter because I thought I had some disease or some thing like that.

After some mild anxiety attacks (relative of course), I had a de ja vu and felt like I fully disconnected. Everything felt foreign after that too.

Should I see if I have TLE?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

just do you know, the eval to rule out seizures involves a very uncomfortable eeg where they try various different way to provoke a seizure....I've done two of them, they basically at one point end up inducing a panic attack, you have to hyperventilate for 3 minutes, may not seem like a longtime, but when you're doing it it feels like for ever and if you're claustrophobic at all, you wont like the MRI, they take quite a long time


----------

